# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  اسهل طريقة لازالة حساب كوكل اكاونت

## achhbon

[YOUTUBE]30GAGr-yjW4[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## وسام الحمداني

الف شكررررررررر

----------


## spool21

شكرا على المعلومة

----------


## mobi9

مشاركة جيدة و فعالة .....

----------


## hamidove

شكرًا لك اخي

----------


## hamidove

شكرًا جزيلا

----------


## martil31

merciiiii

----------


## youssef112

شكرًا جزيلا

----------


## fouad26d

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومة

----------


## hadidi

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrccccccccccccciiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## abderahime

مشكوووور على المجهود

----------


## K6000

الرابط غير فعال

----------


## anoartec

_جزاك الله خير_

----------


## Omer Soft

بارك الله فيك

----------


## racimode

mrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrc bcp

----------


## WAWI04

mercie

----------

